

Microsoft wants your babies - jebblue
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu6vmNz-PhE

======
jebblue
The blond haired kid with his face mushed against the window cracks me up
every time. I wonder if some of these future developers will be using XAML and
building Windows apps?

